# Bathing--sink vs. tub



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie is too big for my kitchen sink now. We have a double sink--both sides are quite small--it came with the house and we do need something bigger...anyway, gave Ollie a bath for the first time in the tub and I was surprised it was SO much easier! I hadn't been looking forward to it--kneeling on the floor, bending over, etc. But it was a ton easier, was faster and wasn't as messy.

I also tried using my diffuser attachment on my hair dryer on him and that worked well too. You can put it on high and not have to deal with the "high winds" blowing on him, etc.

Just throught I'd share. Where do you bathe your babies and any special tips to share?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have an extra deep sink but I prefer to give Boo his bath in the tub because he is large. I have a showerhose & I place a rubber mat in the tub so he won't slip & slide around. I use a soft toothbrush to clean around his eyes & mouth. Hannah usually gets her bath in the sink since she's a lot smaller.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I used the sink when Rudy was a wee baby but switched to the tub when he was a year old.I think it's much eaiser because I have a bigger sprayer in the tub. It also makes it eaiser to soak them in conditioner.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I bathe Abbey in the Laundry utility sink with a sprayer attachment & then I blow dry her on the fold down ironing board. Works out great!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I've always bathed Perri in a large utility sink with a sprayer. It works out very well. I think if he were the bathtub, he would always be running away to the other end. In the sink, he has nowhere to go!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Get one of those dense foam pads used for gardening
to kneel on so you don't hurt your knees.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i bathe both of mine in the sink and use the sprayer. now i have a nice deep stainless, but i haven't used it yet for bathing. was thinking about grooming massimo today to try it out.








even when i had the more shallow sink, it wasn't messy... both my dogs do well with the grooming. speaking of grooming.....i was surprised mini was so good when i chopped all her hair off, she stood right still for me. .....long story short, we're painting in the new house and i ran to the store to get something for "the men" and they let them out to play while i was gone and mini was matted horribly with paint when i returned. so, mini looks like a bobble head doggie now.







i was very much looking forward to keeping her in full coat. her hair is....was.... gorgeous.


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

Using the sink = I get a little wet, and my dog is more wiggly

Tub = not a drop of water on me, and all she can do it put her paws up on the edge which actually helps mommy out!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I usually use the regular bathtub in one of the guest baths (the master bath has a huge spa tub/jacuzzi). The tub I use has a glass shower door on it so that if I get interrupted for any reason I can shut the shower door and Lacie or Tilly can't get out. I also use an extra long shower hose when I bath them.

Occasionally they end up taking a bath with me in the spa tub. Tilly loves to sneak up on me and hop in. I always have to be careful to keep her from doing that. Lacie loves her bathes and has always gotten in the tub with me -- but never before asking. It's really easy to give them a great massage bath in the big spa tub. I'm already taking a bath and am all wet and they seem to enjoy it -- but they only get to join Mommy for a massage bath on special occasions. Guess I'm really nuts as I haven't seen that anyone else takes a bath WITH their furbabies.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

My husband actually gets into the shower with Miko and washes him there!! Its very convenient and then when he is done with him, I blow dry him.







My husband is really the best!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I throw mine in the shower. It's enclosed and they can try to get away but thanks to the hose attachment, they can't avoid the water. Lucy is the worst, she's always trying to get away and I tried her in the sink yesterday and she was HORRIBLE! so she'll stay in the shower. Caddy I can bathe anywhere because she's cooperative, just stands there looking miserable. I seem to get wet no matter where I bathe them so it doesn't really matter! I first blow dry their stomachs, so I have them on their backs on my lap, which adds to the wetness factor. I have one of those hair made stands that holds the dryer and I love it!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

My kitchen sink is over sized and has a spray/handle faucet so I use it. I put a rubber no-slip pad in the sink so he feels more secure. No bending needed.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> .....long story short, we're painting in the new house and i ran to the store to get something for "the men" and they let them out to play while i was gone and mini was matted horribly with paint when i returned. so, mini looks like a bobble head doggie now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Carrie I'm so sorry to hear about poor Mini's coat! I can imagine how upset you must be.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carrie

If it was latex paint it will come out. First use a lot and I do mean a lot of warm water and dishwashing liquid. I know that it's not what you normally wash the coat with, but it is the best for getting the paint out. It may take a half hour to an hour, but keep working the soap and the water through the coat and you might have to kind of PICK the latex paint out of the coat. Eventually it will come out and you can groom with your normal shampoo, conditioner and products. It is much easier if you have a spray attachment that you can use (or a shower hose).

I've had this happen to show Lhasas in full coat thanks to my husband and his friends. They just didn't get it. But I did manage to get all of the paint out. It did take effort but was well worth the work.

Good luck


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't use the bathtub all 3 of mine are very deep and I have to keep stopping cause my back is killing me... The sink is just easier, if my tubs werent so deep I would do it there...

ANDREA~


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I bathe Wilson in the sink. I purchased a rubber mat with holes in it- it's supposed to be used with a dish drainer on top. It keeps him from slipping. I turn him so he is facing towards the second sink and he puts his paws on the little divider between the two sinks. I also have a spray nozzle attachment thingy for the sink- that has been a life saver! It really has cut down on how long it takes me to bathe him. 

Then to dry him I put a towel down on the counter and my husband is my "dryer stand"- he holds the dryer and aims it wherever I am brushing. I want to invest in a proper dryer- but I am worried about how loud they are. Right now we use an inexpesinve Conair travel dryer.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

> I bathe Wilson in the sink. I purchased a rubber mat with holes in it- it's supposed to be used with a dish drainer on top. It keeps him from slipping. I turn him so he is facing towards the second sink and he puts his paws on the little divider between the two sinks. I also have a spray nozzle attachment thingy for the sink- that has been a life saver! It really has cut down on how long it takes me to bathe him.
> 
> Then to dry him I put a towel down on the counter and my husband is my "dryer stand"- he holds the dryer and aims it wherever I am brushing. I want to invest in a proper dryer- but I am worried about how loud they are. Right now we use an inexpesinve Conair travel dryer.[/B]


Where can I purchase a spray nozzle attachment for the sink? I bathe Fendi in the sink too with a rubber mat as well, but I'm scooping water with a plastic cup still. If I had that spray, it would save me much more time and it would be more efficient in getting all the conditioner out of her coat.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I bathe Sophie in the tub, but after reading these posts am thinking about the shower instead. I could just sit on the floor and not have to lean over the tub. 

You can purchase a spray attachment for the sink at the hardware store. They are much cheaper there than at the pet store. I kept looking for one for the tub in my bedroom, but could never find one big enough for the faucet. Then I remembered that hubby replaced the shower head in the kids' bathroom with the handheld kind. I couldn't believe I forgot about that. Sophie jumped out the tub for the first time the other night. I had taken the glass doors out to clean them and she realized she could make a break for it. lol Once she was wet thought she stayed put. When we finish the inside of the house, we're going to finish closing in the garage and on my wish list is to make the bathroom in there a bathroom/grooming room for Sophie. I thought we could put in one of those big farm sinks to bathe her in.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=338218
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

This is the one I have. Although I bought it second hand from a board member who was no longer grooming their furkid themself. I LOVE it, it's easy to use, and makes a HUGE difference. It is so much faster using this. 

The link I posted has it on sale for just $6.89-- I can't imagine a better price than that!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> My husband actually gets into the shower with Miko and washes him there!! Its very convenient and then when he is done with him, I blow dry him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!! That's awesome!! Lucky you!









I bathe both of my babies in the sink and use the sprayer. I'm thinking of getting those rubber mats for them to stand on because Tango has started to slip all over the place!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Kitchen Sink extra deep single bowl with sprayer. Gidget soemtimes showers with me. She decides when she needs a bath so if you don't get to it first, she will just hop in the shower with whomever is in at the time. It is a shower with no door and only a 4" curb so she just walks in. She used to hop in the tub with me but the one here is too deep. Have considered doing it in the tubs upstairs since they are clawfoor with sprayers they would be easy on the back and keep me from having hair all over the kitchen.








Aimee


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Occasionally they end up taking a bath with me in the spa tub. Tilly loves to sneak up on me and hop in. I always have to be careful to keep her from doing that. Lacie loves her bathes and has always gotten in the tub with me -- but never before asking. It's really easy to give them a great massage bath in the big spa tub. I'm already taking a bath and am all wet and they seem to enjoy it -- but they only get to join Mommy for a massage bath on special occasions. Guess I'm really nuts as I haven't seen that anyone else takes a bath WITH their furbabies.[/B]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Does he have a brother???







</span>


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> #2 - I will only admit taking a bath with Zoe to the people on SM where there is at least a bit of anonymity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















I sometimes think this place is bad-- it (all of you) let me normalize my crazy doggy mommy behavior. I talk about things here, y'alll think I am normal and all do the same things. Then I get out into the "real world" and talk about the same thing and people do the "I-am-scared-smile-nod-walk-away-slowly" move.









I don't think I would take a bath with my two- it sounds a little icky to me, but I would get into the walk-in shower with them. In fact before I got all the bath essentials for Wilson I put my swimsuit on and took him into the shower. He wasn't crazy about it, but it worked. 

I think whatever works- do it!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> I usually use the regular bathtub in one of the guest baths (the master bath has a huge spa tub/jacuzzi). The tub I use has a glass shower door on it so that if I get interrupted for any reason I can shut the shower door and Lacie or Tilly can't get out. I also use an extra long shower hose when I bath them.
> 
> Occasionally they end up taking a bath with me in the spa tub. Tilly loves to sneak up on me and hop in. I always have to be careful to keep her from doing that. Lacie loves her bathes and has always gotten in the tub with me -- but never before asking. It's really easy to give them a great massage bath in the big spa tub. I'm already taking a bath and am all wet and they seem to enjoy it -- but they only get to join Mommy for a massage bath on special occasions. Guess I'm really nuts as I haven't seen that anyone else takes a bath WITH their furbabies.[/B]



I too love to bathe with Teddy...when he was young we die the kitchen sink and then tried the tub without me...and I got just as wet, so I got in and since then in worked the best. Teddy in the begining would shake but with me holding him he settled right down and know loves his bath. And so do I, and like Miko's mom and dad, I send Teddy out to get dried by my daughter until I finish and then I blow him dry. 

I find this time to be great though...so bonding because he trust me.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=339818
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Uh Oh! I have already so crossed the "weird dog person" line with my family & friends, so what does that say about me if a fellow "weird dog person" thinks I've crossed the line?














</span>


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Uh Oh! I have already so crossed the "weird dog person" line with my family & friends, so what does that say about me if a fellow "weird dog person" thinks I've crossed the line?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I often have wished they had a crazy dog lady action figure like this crazy cat lady one..










The crazy dog lady one would be a very well dressed chic woman, with a tiny white dog dressed to the nines in a pink stroller! I would so buy that!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

This thread is getting very amusing. I know what Deanna means about this place normalizing behaviors. I forget sometimes that everyone else does not think it is normal to have more clothes for your dog than you do for yourself or for your greatest thrill to be the perfect hairbow.
Aimee


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 23 2007, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=339922


<div class='quotemain'>


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Crazy dog lady action figure!!














Yea I'ld buy that too!







Hey wait a minute...you could be on to something!







Will you remember me when you become the next post it note person?$$$







</span>


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Crazy dog lady action figure!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes-- of course. It's the little people that makes one stay humble!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=337414
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehe, I just saw this....







. I think I truly learned to appreciate my husband this week when I had to do myself all the stuff he normally does for Miko (and me). It left me exhausted!!!!!!


----------



## simplesimon (Jan 14, 2007)

I bathe Simon in the tub now, because he got too big for the sink. My back would bother me, but htem I got a PetJet sprayer from walmart. (about 32.00). It really helped. Now i only have to kneel down when shampooing. I can spray him standing up. its so much better. I just plug it up to the sink faucet (it won't connect to the tub) and pull it over to the tub. the cord is pretty long so it will probably reach. hope this helps.


----------

